# Take a Guess ....



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok ... so I do raise one other " specialized critter" .... anyone know what these are ? .......Lets for fun take a guess......


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2013)

Some sort of sow bug???

It almost looks like its under water.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

emysemys said:


> Some sort of sow bug???
> 
> It almost looks like its under water.



ummm... no no water ... thats just a crummy pic thru the glass....
( and water stains) 
Not a Sow bug .....Hummmmmmmmmmmm..........


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Isopod or also looks like rolipolies


Dubia roaches?


Or other type of roach?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> Isopod or also looks like rolipolies
> 
> 
> Dubia roaches?
> ...






Nope ......all ma' roaches get re~rolled!


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Isopod or also looks like rolipolies
> ...






LMFAO


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

...............


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you feeding them to something?


Iron clad beetle  which makes living jewelry in Mexico


I have looked up more beetle looking bugs then I even knew there were. Now I have the heeve geevies. I will probably have nightmares of bugs crawling on me. What are they


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> Are you feeding them to something?
> 
> 
> Iron clad beetle  which makes living jewelry in Mexico
> ...






Nope they are not " feeders" .... well not what you think~


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

OMG DO YOU EAT THEM


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Some sort of centipede? They look kind of longish.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> OMG DO YOU EAT THEM



Naw .........I'm French ~


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

It does not look like it but because you said French..... Snail?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Some sort of centipede? They look kind of longish.



actually .... what you see is one of the "stages" .... (clue #1 ) 
nope not centipede.......




CtTortoiseMom said:


> It does not look like it but because you said French..... Snail?



EWWWWWW!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

my skin is now crawling... are they some sort of beetle?


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL Your killing me. Does it molt into something? I'v check out as many French beetles I could find. Is it a beetle of some kind? This is driving me more nuts then I was


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 31, 2013)

Dung Beetles ?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> my skin is now crawling... are they some sort of beetle?



ahhhhhhhh......yer on the right track!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

screaming beetles?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

wellington said:


> LOL Your killing me. Does it molt into something? I'v check out as many French beetles I could find. Is it a beetle of some kind? This is driving me more nuts then I was



Molt ....another good point ... yes but your seeing the final stage , along with other stage...in the pic ... and NO they dont speak French ......( clue)




Melly-n-shorty said:


> screaming beetles?



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.......Nope!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Ground Beetles? I incidentally while trying to "win" this guessing game I came across a rhinoceros beetle, those are pretty cool looking!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

Len said:


> Dung Beetles ?



Those would be some funny lookin Buffalo , Rhino , E ~Phants. and other Dung'y critters .... 
nope .......




CtTortoiseMom said:


> Ground Beetles? I incidentally while trying to "win" this guessing game I came across a rhinoceros beetle, those are pretty cool looking!



those are very cool looking .... neat " horn" type frontal lobe
these are not them ......


----------



## tortadise (Jan 31, 2013)

They kinda look like carpet beetles.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Japanese Beetle?


----------



## tortadise (Jan 31, 2013)

If theyre little rhino beetles I want to know where you got them?


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Speaking beetle, ha


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

I really hope those are not as big as the palm of your hand!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 31, 2013)

this is too funny. not some kind of snail. is it the bug that turns itself into a ball when you touch it? what are you doing with them? pets. eek. 'lol' lindy


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

momo said:


> this is too funny. not some kind of snail. is it the bug that turns itself into a ball when you touch it? what are you doing with them? pets. eek. 'lol' lindy



No the bugs that roll into a ball are rolypolies LOL, I think,their real name is sow bugs? 
That's what I want to know too. What they are and why Why do you have them and what do you do with them.


Hey, Jeff, where you go. You can't leave us hanging We need answers


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 31, 2013)

some sort of click beetle?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

all righty BINGO...Mr Kelly glad to see your in the game ! .....

and other wise known as as *FLESH EATING BEETLES*
The dermestid beetle (also known as skin or carpet beetle) belongs to the family Dermestidae. Dermestes maculatus feed on moist animal flesh. D. maculatus is easily colonized as they undergo a complete metamorphosis from larva to pupa to adult in about 30 days at optimal conditions. Gravid adult females then lay dozen to hundreds of tiny eggs. Within days tiny larvae emerge and begin looking for their first meal. The larvae are eating machines and along with adults can clean an animal carcass/skull with in a few days right down to the bone â€¦ squeaky clean !


----------



## tortadise (Jan 31, 2013)

These work great for deceased tortoises(or any animal). Keeps the keratin and scutes in tact without then flaking or peeling off. Is that your use for them? Taxidermist usually will give these if asked.

So now how about them rhino beetles? You got any of those


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmm, what kind of heads do you have being eaten over there. You know, you have mentioned your better half, but we never hear from your better half. Hmmm  So, do you do taxidermy or are they just for your own use? Kinda grouse either way. I like to just bury mine


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

tortadise said:


> These work great for deceased tortoises(or any animal). Keeps the keratin and scutes in tact without then flaking or peeling off. Is that your use for them? Taxidermist usually will give these if asked.
> 
> So now how about them rhino beetles? You got any of those



Kelly yes ..... and other projects found on hikes. As far as the Rhino's ... do you have a particular species your looking for . I have a some coming soon this year ( I hope) ... should be around early spring, a few different types ... 
JD~




wellington said:


> Hmmm, what kind of heads do you have being eaten over there. You know, you have mentioned your better half, but we never hear from your better half. Hmmm  So, do you do taxidermy or are they just for your own use? Kinda grouse either way. I like to just bury mine



LOL .... Barb ... SHHHHHHHHHHHHHh..... <wink> 


how do ya think I get the Plumies to bloom so well! ......


----------



## tortadise (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the hercules just because of the size. I too have used these with found things around the property or on hikes etc.. I have a hawk skull they cleaned realllly nice. Ive had a fossil/creature(bones), natural artifact cabinet since I was 5, and put a bunch of stuff like that in it. Also when visitors, mainly kids come out to tour the facility the shells of tortoises are easy to teach them without having to pick up live specimens and stress them out by using them for physical education.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

tortadise said:


> I like the hercules just because of the size. I too have used these with found things around the property or on hikes etc.. I have a hawk skull they cleaned realllly nice. Ive had a fossil/creature(bones), natural artifact cabinet since I was 5, and put a bunch of stuff like that in it. Also when visitors, mainly kids come out to tour the facility the shells of tortoises are easy to teach them without having to pick up live specimens and stress them out by using them for physical education.



"Great Minds Think A Like"


----------



## tortadise (Jan 31, 2013)

Yessssir. It all started when I was 5 and found an opossum skull at school. My mom also taught anthropology in the early 90s. I was very very close to getting her to get the gorilla, and chimp skulls they had. The university wouldn't let her keep them though. The canines on a those great apes. Willy nilly. 

I also have a huge collection of framed moths and butterflies. 
One of the coolest bug creatures I saw was kept by the curator at a local conservation/museum. It was a giant New Zealand katydid. Thing was the size of 1 pound chihuahua. Large bugs are awesome.
Anyways blah blah blah. Cool stuff JD.


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > I like the hercules just because of the size. I too have used these with found things around the property or on hikes etc.. I have a hawk skull they cleaned realllly nice. Ive had a fossil/creature(bones), natural artifact cabinet since I was 5, and put a bunch of stuff like that in it. Also when visitors, mainly kids come out to tour the facility the shells of tortoises are easy to teach them without having to pick up live specimens and stress them out by using them for physical education.
> ...



OMG, the ---- is getting think. what do you do with the rhinos? Now those are cool looking bugs, but scary looking too.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2013)

Cool and creepy all at the same time.


----------

